
Show HN: nitr-agent RTM, providing system information through JSON - juanhuttemann
https://github.com/juanhuttemann/nitr-agent
======
juanhuttemann
Nitr is a cross-platform remote monitoring tool written in Golang for system
information gathering through a JSON API. The main intention of this project
is to provide highly available data of CPU, Ram, Disks, Network and so on, to
make use of them in applications such as web administration panels or mobile
apps.

